# Paphiopedilum Lawless Fidelio, kolopakingii X dayanum



## ORG (Feb 18, 2011)

Today I made the pictures of a (for me) not so attractive but interesting plant:

*Paphiopedilum Lawless Fidelio*
_kolopakingii _X _dayanum_












Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Shiva (Feb 18, 2011)

Very nice Olaf. Keep them coming.


----------



## emydura (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm not sure I'd kick something off the bench to put in its place. Were there just the two flowers Olaf?

David


----------



## ORG (Feb 18, 2011)

The plant flowered the first time and produced really only 2 flowers. Perhaps the next year more.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 18, 2011)

Most skinny flower I've ever seen.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 18, 2011)

Well that cross didn't work. Back to the drawing board.....


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 18, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Most skinny flower I've ever seen.



Heh! Heh! -- I was thinking it could use some fat.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 19, 2011)

I definitely prefer the parent species!!! Jean


----------



## ORG (Feb 19, 2011)

Dear Jean,
I agree with you

Olaf


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 19, 2011)

where does the moniker "Lawless" originate and, well, what does it mean?


----------



## TyroneGenade (Feb 19, 2011)

Wendy said:


> Well that cross didn't work. Back to the drawing board.....



I like the colors, particularly of the dorsal sepal. I think the next flowering may force you to retract the above...

I don't like the twisty petals. I hope they vanish in the next flowering else I will have to agree with Wendy.


----------



## Dido (Feb 19, 2011)

interesting one, maybe good for crosses


----------

